# cgi-bin



## Tob (16. November 2001)

Hi ich habe einige jpg dateien in meinem cgi-bin liegen.nur leider kann ich sie dann nicht mehr mit meinem Browser anzeigen lassen. Ist es normal das das nicht geht ? wenn das normal ist, wie soll ich dann einen user ein bild hochladen lassen und es danach auch wieder anzeigen?

tob


----------



## Dunsti (17. November 2001)

nee, normal ist das meines Wissens nicht. Das hängt sicher an den mit chmod vergebenen Rechten des cgi-bin-Verzeichnisses.
Wenn Du diese Rechte über Dein FTP-Programm änderst, sollte es funktionieren.

PS: Dateien, die hochgeladen werden müssen nicht unbedingt ins cgi-bin 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Tob (17. November 2001)

müssen sie doch, es ist nämlich ein NT-server und da hab ich nur Schreibrechte im cgi-bin (chmod geht da nicht).

tob


----------



## Shiivva (17. November 2001)

abgesehen davon, dass "mein" Server kein NT-Server ist, sondern ein Unix-Server ("danke Psychlic für Deine Verbesserung"), wollte ich nur mal sagen, dass das bei mir (Puretec) auch nicht geht.
Einzig .pl und .cgi-Dateien werden im cgi-bin-Verzeichnis (also dann im Browser meine ich ) angezeigt, Bilder dagegen nicht.


----------



## Tob (18. November 2001)

wie soll ich dann einen user ein bild hochladen lassen und es danach auch wieder anzeigen? Hat da irgendjemand ein Tip ?

tob


----------



## Psyclic (18. November 2001)

shiiva...n apache kann auch auf NT systemen laufen...


----------

